# Sad Dog Diary (Humor)



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Sad Dog Diary - YouTube

I couldn't stop laughing. I have often thought of my own dog thinking this way. Just ask me about the infamous "Stressed Dog" vet trip.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

That is too funny. Love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Morton (May 21, 2013)

The litter box bit is the best!


----------



## ChrisGayle1 (May 30, 2013)

That's just hilarious..the humor almost made me cry laughing out...extremely funny./.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

That's great


----------



## lindsay1126 (May 18, 2013)

That was hilarius!:rofl: The cat one was funny too.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, I can't stop watching ALL his videos. They are HYSTERICAL!!!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Ok, I can't stop watching ALL his videos. They are HYSTERICAL!!!


He is hysterical. I watched some of them yesterday and this morning I had it playing on the TV.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I saw this on another forum and laughed so hard I cried. Hilarious!
Sheilah


----------



## Shikobasmith (Jul 1, 2013)

This information on dogs is quite humor. Thanks for sharing it as I thoroughly liked it.


----------

